# Train - Trial - Hunt !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3 simple rules in a complex world if you want a hunting V - # 1 go 4 a V that comes from hunting stock # 2 break 2 bird then gun ASAP - PIKE & I belong to 2 pointer clubs - 2 sportsmans clubs that have gundog divisions with bird fields - ? when fall rolls around & not hunting wild birds we have a place 2 go every weekend 4 fun trials - fun hunts & trials - this is no secret ! if you want your pup 2 hunt - PUT HIM ON BIRDS !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your right REM
It takes birds to make a birddog.
I've been running mine on wild birds once a week this past month. Its not season, so I can't shoot them, but it gives the dogs a workout.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Took my puppy out for ducks with some folks we know. He kept trying to steal the other dogs' ducks and give them to me!!

We didn't stay too long but it was a good experience for him. I think he learned something from watching the other dogs.

-mra-


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't let him try and take another dogs duck/bird.
Some dogs will correct him heavily for such an action. That would be a bad experience for a dog just learning the ropes.


----------

